# Lookin at an old Rockwell 14" Band Saw for $200, worth it?



## AM420 (May 8, 2017)

I'm been looking for a band saw and this popped up on CL. I'm guessing I might be able to get the seller to back off the price a little, but the real challenge is that I'm very new to woodworking and this kind of machinery, so I don't know if it could be a good price or if I may be in for at least another $200+ to fix it up.

I had just bought a HF 14" saw on their 25% off sale for $277, so not a huge price gap, especially if the Rockwell needs a lot of work. I know most people have a knewwjerk reaction against HF products, but I've read tons of reviews that their band saws are just re-badged Delta's, which are also Rockwells I think.

My plan was to buy a 14" cheap to have something usable now and make improvements down the line with a bigger motor, add a fence, riser, roller guides, etc.

I could do all of that with the rockwell too for a little less money and a little more elbow grease if this seems to be a good price.

CL Ad


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Rockwell = Delta - they are one and the same, and the Delta 14" saw is the original - it is what all of the other 14" cast iron saws are clones of, including that HF one you have - although the HF is cheapened significantly in many ways.

If nothing is missing or broken, then you are looking at maybe another $100 tops for new bearings, tires, a belt and a blade or two. However, that is a newer machine, so it may not need anything - would have to look at it in person. Leave the HSS guide blocks alone - any 'upgrade' is a waste of money IMO.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: That was only posted 2 hours ago, so make up your mind quick or you will most surely get bit by OWWM rule #5


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

> Rockwell = Delta - they are one and the same, and the Delta 14" saw is the original - it is what all of the other 14" cast iron saws are clones of, including that HF one you have - although the HF is cheapened significantly in many ways.
> 
> If nothing is missing or broken, then you are looking at maybe another $100 tops for new bearings, tires, a belt and a blade or two. However, that is a newer machine, so it may not need anything - would have to look at it in person. Leave the HSS guide blocks alone - any upgrade is a waste of money IMO.
> 
> ...


+1. Go with the Rockwell. You wont regret it.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I'd have been driving over to the location as I was making the phone call. $200 for a good quality 14in band saw is a good deal.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> I had just bought a HF 14" saw on their 25% off sale for $277, so not a huge price gap, especially if the Rockwell needs a lot of work. I know most people have a knewwjerk reaction against HF products, but I ve read tons of reviews that their band saws are just re-badged Delta s, which are also Rockwells I think.
> 
> My plan was to buy a 14" cheap to have something usable now and make improvements down the line with a bigger motor, add a fence, riser, roller guides, etc.
> 
> - AM420


Sounds like a good plan in theory, but go easy on the upgrades to a cheap saw. Adding fences and risers and guides (oh my!) puts you in the price range of a much better used 14" saw. In my recent experience a new 14" HF saw is probably on par with that Rockwell. But for $5-600 you can find a *nice* used saw with a riser block, fence, guides etc., so I'd pass on the Rockwell if you have a new HF saw. No matter what I did to my HF saw it was still a night and day difference to the Laguna I bought. Band saws are a finicky animal because they have so many inter-related moving parts. JMHO


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> In my recent experience a new 14" HF saw is probably on par with that Rockwel
> - Andybb


I disagree.. if you were to compare them side by side, you would see the many ways the HF has been cheapened and how much more robust and well built the Delta is.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

The castings may be the same but that's probably where it stops.


----------

